# Looking for a hotel in Vancouver



## Flo (Jan 24, 2007)

We are taking a Princess Cruisetour to Alaska and will be in Vancouver at the end of the cruise for 2 nights. We are looking for a decent hotel that will be convenient for walking and taking some buses to see the sights-first time there. We've been checking prices at Best Western, Days Inn and similar. Does anyone have any suggestions? It would help if the hotel could shuttle us from the cruise ship -also would like (but not required) a complimentary breakfast plan.
Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Canuck (Jan 24, 2007)

http://gonorthwest.com/BC/vancouver/hotels.htm

Here is a website with some hotels in Vancouver.  Make sure you stay on the WEST side of the city.  Robson Street is a great shopping street.  It's also close to all the other attractions, like Stanley Park and the water front area.  There is a nice hotel, the Sutton Place just around the corner from Robson Street.  The Blue Horizon is on Robson Street.  There'S a ton of good hotels in Vancouver, some are reasonable and some are just $silly$.  Make sure you check whatever you choose on www.tripadvisor.com 

HAVE FUN!!


----------



## BevL (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd suggest that you try Priceline, with a stop at www.biddingfortravel.com 

I don't stay downtown that much, but the Renaissance (sp?) is nice, right on the water.  We've stayed at the Days Inn, very small rooms, but a good part of town.

Again, just be very sure that you check tripadvisor if you get any sort of lower priced hotel.  The Downtown East Side is absolutely horrific and I have seen a few hotels that I would not stay in for any money listed on websites as "budget" accomodation.

What are your dates?

Bev


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 24, 2007)

Priceline gave us Marriott a couple years ago, great views and great location for about $85 per night.
Liz


----------



## ricoba (Jan 24, 2007)

While I wouldn't use the word horrific like Bev did, I too would caution you to choose wisely for a hotel around the cruise terminal.  The terminal is in a safe area, but not too far from the area is the Downtown Eastside, which is Vancouver's Skid Row.  Somebody mentioned use Tripadvisor, I'd recommend that too.  

Bev's warning reminded me of Expo 86 when I lived in Vancouver, and they were renting hotels in Skid Row to unsuspecting tourists as "budget" accomodations.  One was the Cobalt Hotel right on Main Street.  Yes, it was the closest hotel to Expo....but it sure wasn't a hotel that most tourists would want to call home.  I am sure many unsuspecting folks were quite surprised when they showed up at some of those hotels during Expo.

If you are looking for a BW, the Chateau Granville right up on Granville Street has been there for years and years, I also saw that there is a Downtown BW on Drake St. at about Granville.  As well there is a Days Inn in that general area as I remember.  I think there's also a Sandman Inn around BC Place Stadium.  I just remembered that you were looking for continental breakfast, there is a Hampton Inn on Robson also close to BC Place...maybe that's the Sandman I remember.  

I don't know if any of these hotels offer shuttles, but a cab from the cruise terminal to these locations shouldn't break the bank, since they are relatively close to the terminal.

The finest hotels close to the cruise terminal are the Pan Pacific and the Fairmont Waterfront.

You may also want to check out the Rosedale on Robson which is a hotel/timeshare property, you can rent there by the night.  It's in a very nice location near Yaletown on Robson St.

Good luck, if you've never been you are in for a treat, Vancouver is a beautiful city to spend a couple of days.

Rick


----------



## BevL (Jan 24, 2007)

If it's full on summer, $85 a night US isn't too bad.  

I've also stumbled on the odd free night at the Days Inn downtown, whch as I say is perfectly adequate, just rooms on the smallish side.  I use the Best Rate Guarantee on the Triprewards website and if you are lucky enough to find a lower rate, which seems to come up fairly frequently with that hotel, you can get your first night free.  I already have my freebie booked for what I hope will be the first night of the Vancouver Fireworks this summer.

I guess I'm a little oversensitive about the Downtown East Side right now.  The Robert Picton (accused of murdering 26 sex trade workers and that's the non-gory side of the story so far) trial is ongoing and it has really highlighted the seamy side of Vancouver.  Certain hotels, the Patricia, etc., I would really be afraid to stay in.

Bev


----------



## Flo (Jan 25, 2007)

I made a reservation (which can be cancelled) at the Best Western Downtown-718 Drake St. We'll be there 9/10-12. It is $160 CAD with AARP discount-that's about $136/night US dollars.
Any comments? Anyone stayed here? I want to make sure it's in the better area for walking and exploring Vancouver.

Thanks for all your help-it's a little overwhelming to pin this down! There's just so many choices out there--


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know about that hotel but the location is a fair walk to Robson. The good thing is it is a very short walk to Granville Island. Grandville is a great place to visit and dine. You take a water taxi across the river to Granville. Great dining, several live theators and a huge farmers market are all on Granville.


----------



## labguides (Jan 25, 2007)

We stayed at the Fairmont -- walking distance from cruise ship pier.


----------



## BevL (Jan 26, 2007)

labguides said:


> We stayed at the Fairmont -- walking distance from cruise ship pier.



Pretty pricey, though, isn't it?

Bev


----------



## labguides (Jan 26, 2007)

We stayed at the Fairmont on 9/11 for about a week. I got reservations through AAA. I don't remember the rates, but we felt the rates were very reasonable.  The staff at the Fairmont was SO nice to us on 9/11. They graciously extended our reservations at a reduce rate and were there to give support. We had a large corner room with view of the city.


----------



## BevL (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, that would be a true test of a hotel's hospitality - the whole city was a zoo that day as we had wall-to-wall grounded aircraft at the airport.  There wasn't a room to be had in the city, as I recall.

Bev


----------



## labguides (Jan 26, 2007)

You are right, on 9/11, there was not a hotel room available in Vancouver BC. The cruise ships were being used as hotels. The Fairmont went out of their way to extend hospitality to us and let us extend our stay on a day-to-day basis.  We definitely were impressed.


----------



## asp (Jan 27, 2007)

The Hampton Inn, Rosedale on Robson, Blue Horizon, and several major chains are all located on or near Robson.  There are many hotels with reasonable rates located where you want to be... 

The Drake wouldn't be my choice to see the city -the one I see is on Powell, north of Cordova, possibly farther east than the worst - but you wouldn't want to walk into town.  

I would try to stay west of BC Place  -( Beatty and Robson) if you are staying on Robson or Georgia, or west of Cambie - if north of Georgia .

Bev is not exaggerating the need to stay well away from Cordova, East Hastings area.  Raised in Vancouver, I do go there to shop in Gastown, Water Street areas, know Chinatown well, but completely avoid other areas.  When I do venture into the fringes, I do so in the morning - they are all asleep or off the streets.  

I suggest you try the http://www.kingstonhotelvancouver.com/  - I haven't stayed there but it looks very nice.  It is a renovated old hotel run as a B&B with an excellent mid priced restaurant we do go to - the Kingston Taphouse Bar and Grill - although huge, it still retains some old charm - has even a nice interior/outdoor patio.   Richards is just east of Granville, with the Kingston located between Robson and Georgia.  

Like most of Downtown and West End areas, it is busy at night because of the thousands of ordinary people who live downtown, so there are usually lots of pedestrians so I feel very safe walking in that area.


----------



## randyz (Feb 4, 2007)

Flo said:


> I made a reservation (which can be cancelled) at the Best Western Downtown-718 Drake St. We'll be there 9/10-12. It is $160 CAD with AARP discount-that's about $136/night US dollars.
> Any comments? Anyone stayed here? I want to make sure it's in the better area for walking and exploring Vancouver.
> 
> Thanks for all your help-it's a little overwhelming to pin this down! There's just so many choices out there--



Hi there, the Best Western Drake is in a good location, there are a bunch of hotels with those couple blocks that are still downtown but lower priced. It is a new tower,

The priciest hotels are generally on the harbour or at Robson and Burrard to Granville Area. 

When balancing cost and location I think you have made a great decision. And if you are a walker you have probably picked the best location.

- 2 blocks south (a short walk) you have False Creek with a seawall walk and two choices of water taxis (google aquabus or false creek ferries) across to Granville Island for a few bucks.
- False creek and Granville island are pedestrian friendly, unlike the harbour. Generally, except at Coal Harbour you eat and walk above and away from the harbour. At False Creek you eat and walk waterside.  If this is your style you have picked the best area to stay.
- For a long walk (guesstimate!! 3 hours without stops) take the seawall near Beach Avenue to Stanley Park, Up Davie, Across on Robson, and back down Hornby/Granville and back to your hotel. That will be an awesome walk in good weather, sun, sand, water, shopping, mountain views, sailing ships, etc.. Its why sidewalk cafe and walking people fall in love with our city 
- The walking tour can be extended all the way around Stanley Park if you like.

Well enough said, if that is the type of thing that appeals to you feel free to ask more questions. I am sure others will have there perspectives.

Randy

Do not expect fancy from


----------



## BevL (Feb 4, 2007)

Randy:

Let's hope the seawall is "back to normal," whatever the new normal will be for Stanley Park.  I haven't been down there since the storm but a lot of work ahead.

Bev


----------



## asp (Feb 4, 2007)

I apologize, I was looking at the Drake on Powell - and was very concerned!  This area of Granville is in a reasonable location!


----------



## randyz (Feb 5, 2007)

BevL said:


> Randy:
> 
> Let's hope the seawall is "back to normal," whatever the new normal will be for Stanley Park.  I haven't been down there since the storm but a lot of work ahead.
> 
> Bev



Bev, I have not seen it first hand but I have a couple clients working down there so have heard the stories. The original message said Sept arrival so I figured it was safe. Apparently the biggest question will be Siwash and restoring the wall which apparently will be very difficult. Sounds like they may have to put in something manmade (gasp). 

As for the trees they will be back in another hundred years  Stanley Park will become a third growth forest.

I still figure there is an awesome walk to be had even if Siwash is closed. Starting at English Bay to 2nd beach, across Lost Lagoon to Lumbarman's Arch, and around the wall to Georgia/Robson. A sunny Sept day would still be fabulous.

I should be having a great time in Manhattan this coming summer. But as I am writing this thinking wow, visitors here have it better than Manhattan. Don't usually think about that.

Randy


----------

